# dale hollow or norris res????



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

have a friend that lives pretty close to norris res in ten and was wondering if anyone had fished it and with what success? also any info on dal ehollow lake would be great too, looking on info on crappie/
bream aminly but any info would be great. thinking of takin the family on vacation and can't figure out which one to go to. i am also open to other suggestions thanks in advance


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe that both of those lakes have stripers. Contact the DNR for TN and ask to speak with a fisheries biologist and they might be able to point you in the right direction for what you want. You may need to call a few times, but I have been successful in contacting various DNR officials in many different states for fishing and hunting advise and it has worked well for me.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i have found info online about stripper but i'm more interested in the pan fish


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm going to Lake Cumberland this weekend for strippers with a few friends that I work with....one has a nice cabin down there and a brother that lives there for the local info!!! as far as the lake and fish....strippers,bass,walleye,maybe small mouth...it is a real great lake...we used to go every year as a family and get a house boat for 4 days that was great for all...and had a couple ski boats too.
I have heard the other lakes you mentioned are real nice too..I know my sister really like lake Norris...I've never been to Dale Hollow but hear its real good too....you can't go wrong with any of the aboved mentioned...and have a great time on your vacation!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i have been to cumberland before and wanted to try something different this time. the stripper are real fun to catch and when you get a 30+ pounder on then they put up a heck of a fight good luck on your trip hope you do good


----------



## Lundfish-r-men (Mar 3, 2009)

Dale Hollow is great! Great fishing for many species. Depending on when your going you can catch a little of everything. largemouth bass, smallies, spotted, blue gills, big crappie, nice walleye, rainbow trout, and cats! We will be there for our fourth year the first week in June. Waters crystal clear and usually in the low 80's. We fish in the mornings and evenings and swim and ski during the heat of the day. many good marinas and houseboats there as well as alot of cabins to rentas well.


----------



## astro96 (Mar 23, 2009)

Here are some pictures from last weekend at Norris Lake, Tenn. The fish were on there beds and at times were hard to catch. They are having the 1st Rainbow Open Bass Tournament, May 2nd if you know where Rainbow is located.


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

If you want BIG bluegills go to KY lake. Fish the marinas and shoreline areas. I remember as a kid (20 years ago) my brother and I would stay with my grandparent's place at KY lake after school was out in early June and the Bluegills were HUGE and usually still on beds. We used crickets under bobbers as well as 2" rapalas twitched on the surface, and fished in 5 fow and caught monster gills until we got bored (ok we never got bored!).

Just a thought..


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i've though about ky lake but my buddie lives between norris and dale he fishes norris quite often and dosen't go to dale very much at all figured it might be a nice change of pace for him but i'm not sure where to go. will def be going down some time this summer but not sure when. thanks for all of the replies and those pics are awsome great looking fish. keep them coming and help me make a choice


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

just got back from Douglas, never been there before fishing was good, got into whites and caught a ton on the old UL rod. lot o fun


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

I live in Lexington, KY. I've fished those lakes many times.

Between Dale Hollow and Norris...Dale Hollow is overall, the better fishing lake...hands down - no question about it. You will catch fish at Dale Hollow, no matter what the conditions are...

Of the 3 big lakes in the area, here's how I would rank them - overall:

1. Dale Hollow
2. Cumberland (would be #1 if we're only talking Stripers. The Striper fishing at Cumberland is unreal!)
3. Norris

Now, if you want to add Kentucky Lake and Lake Barkley to the mix (they are not really in the area - several hours drive west), my ranking would be:

1. Kentucky Lake (May be the best big fishing lake in the Eastern U.S.)
2. Dale Hollow
3. Lake Barkley
4. Cumberland
5. Norris


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

thank you very much think i will be going to dale some time soon


----------



## Lundfish-r-men (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone been to Dale hollow recently?? 12 days and counting, before the family and I head down for a 8 day stay. Just curious how the fishings been.


----------

